
Expanding Signal GIF search - stablemap
https://signal.org/blog/signal-and-giphy-update/
======
Manozco
You should call that Privacy Aware Gif-As-A-Service and monetize just that :D

~~~
ldayley
You joke, but I'm looking for a way to pay Signal / OpenWhisperSystems
something. Having an excellent, secure, n00b usable, cross-platform, privacy-
first messaging service this good is worth paying for. I understand they are
funded largely by licensing the Signal/Axolotl encryption protocol to Facebook
and Google. I don't mind that business model until I consider that those are
the very services I'm specifically avoiding when I use Signal. As I work to
move more of my contacts to using Signal over FB Messenger, WhatsApp, Google
Allo, etc. doesn't that (at the extreme case) create a conflict for
Signal/OWS?

Signal/OWS: now that you've beat the chicken/egg problem will you find a way
to take my money, please? Thx

EDIT: replaced Hangouts with Allo

~~~
cherrybloss
This is Signal's donation page:
[https://freedom.press/crowdfunding/signal/](https://freedom.press/crowdfunding/signal/)

------
commenter1
Why?

~~~
Spivak
Because people like the feature and enabling it in a way that preserves
privacy is pretty cool.

